# Silent Loop 280 - Pumpe sporadisch extrem laut (Video)



## ch_paul87 (21. April 2017)

Moin!

Leider gibt es ein Problem mit meiner Silent Loop 280. Leider bin ich -laut Recherchen im Netz- nicht der Einzige. 
So laut wie in dem Video wird sie zum Glück nicht so oft. Meist hört sich die Pumpe an wie eine uralte HDD, die fröhlich im Gehäuse knattert. Ein Demontieren der Pumpe, laufen lassen und ordentlich geschüttelt habe ich auch schon, um -wenn überhaupt vorhandene- Luftblasen ausschließen zu können.


bq queit! Silent Loop Wasserkuhlung watercolling defekt / fail - YouTube


Grüße
Chris


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

Ist ja geil. 
Hör mal auf, dem Hamster aufm Schwanz zu treten. 

Nee, aber im Erst. Reklamiere die Pumpe, lass dir eine neue schicken und gut.
Ruf heute noch beim Support an. Die schicken dir schnell und unkompliziert eine neue zu.


----------



## ch_paul87 (21. April 2017)

Jup, hab bequiet vor 2 Tagen per Mail angeschrieben. Antwort kommt hoffentlich die Tage


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

Vor 2 Tagen schon?
Das ist aber echt schwach. Normaler Weise antworten die noch am gleichen Tag.
Ansonsten mal anrufen.


----------



## bonbon2k (23. April 2017)

Wurden diese Probleme eigentlich inzwischen vollumfänglich behoben oder muss man beim Kauf einer neuen weiterhin damit rechnen, dass sie Geräusche macht?


----------



## Chimera (23. April 2017)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Wurden diese Probleme eigentlich inzwischen vollumfänglich behoben oder muss man beim Kauf einer neuen weiterhin damit rechnen, dass sie Geräusche macht?



Du kannst immer, egal ob heute oder morgen oder in 30 Jahren, Pech haben und dir ein mieses Modell ziehen. Dies ist nun mal das Glückspiel, auf welches man sich beim Kauf von Waren einlässt  Ich hab eine aus den frühsten Serien und bis zum heutigen Tag nicht mal den Hauch eines negativen Geräusches zu vermelden, genauso wie sehr viele andere. Warum man im Netz von "sooooo vielen" negativen Feedbacks liest? Nun, ganz einfach, weil nur die allerwenigsten zufriedenen Kunden was schreiben (wozu auch, man ist ja zufrieden). Dass du ein defektes Modell erwischt oder eben nicht, kann dir kein Mensch garantieren. Denn es übernimmt auch niemand die Garantie, dass Händler sachgemäss mit den Packungen umgehen, dass Postboten sachgemäss damit umgehen, usw. (hab da schon Paketboten gesehen, die beim einladen die Pakete regelrecht schmissen!).
Ergo: kaufen und probieren, wenn defekt, dann reklamieren. Geht bei Listan ja glücklicherweise 1) sehr schnell und 2) sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2017)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Wurden diese Probleme eigentlich inzwischen vollumfänglich behoben oder muss man beim Kauf einer neuen weiterhin damit rechnen, dass sie Geräusche macht?



Soweit ich weiß, gab es zum Release ein Problem mit der Pumpe. Das wurde behoben.
Allerdings muss die Pumpe immer mit 12 Volt betrieben werden. Wenn man die Pumpe an 7 Volt betreibt oder anderweitig drosselt, kann sie beschädigt werden.
Und das ist wohl das größere Problem, wenn die Pumpe ausfällt.
Daher die Pumpe immer korrekt anschließen.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Mai 2017)

Gehöre  zu den ersten Käufern 

Hatte denselben Problem..hab ich be quiet angeschrieben und die Audio Datei hochgeladen.

Bekam ich direkt ein neuen.


---------

Was ist mit be Quiet hier in forum los ? 

Seit 3 Monate net mehr on :O


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Mai 2017)

Meine SL280 Pumpe rattert wie sau und ist lauter als alle meine Lüfter zusammen... natürlich im Idle Betrieb.
Und das aus meinem geschlossenen Dark Base 900 Pro heraus, auf ca. 1-1,5 Meter entfernung 

Habe noch gestern beim Support angerufen und entsprechend die Mail geschrieben. Bin gespannt wann da eine Antwort kommt.

Die SL ist ca. 13 Tage alt und 10 Tage davon war die super leise und richtig toll.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Ja, Pumpe kaputt gegangen.
Hast du sie immer mit 12 Volt betrieben?


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Mai 2017)

Soweit ja.
Ich wüsste nicht wo ich die 12v umstellen könnte.
Laut dem Bios (Crosshair VI Hero) läuft die mit 11,91v
Den Wert kann ich nicht ändern.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Das passt. Wichtig ist, dass sie nicht mit 7 Volt läuft.


----------



## HordyH (18. Februar 2018)

Meine silent Loop rattert auch seit zwei Tagen, ich schreibe heute den Support an

Sie läuft seit Beginn immer auf 12v


----------

